

Show HN: Yet Another Mobile Hacker News - edoceo
http://hnmob.org/

======
pravj
Your about page is giving error.

    
    
       Fatal error: Call to undefined function page_open_html() in /var/www/hnmob.org/webroot/about.php on line 10

------
charlieegan3
Clicking usernames doesn't seem to work.

